# Clado Algae in Roots of Water Lettuce



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Whats the best way to get Clado out. I started picking some out yesterday thinking that was it but there is more. There isnt alot but if I ignore I might have it everywhere. What is the simplest way without going out and buying some other chemicals.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

water changes, get you some excell. That's the quick fix. then figure out what is not balanced in your tank?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I dont dose ferts, and I dont have CO2 and its natural sunlight. But it doesnt get direct sunlight, its shaded. I was reading and I found something that says ferts and CO2 doesnt have anything to do with Clado.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

1. Take it out.
2. Throw it away.
3. Post a WTB: Water Lettuce thread in the Swap n Shop.

No, I'm not kidding. Get rid of it before it becomes a problem. Water lettuce is cheap anyways.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay Thanks, epic. I was hoping I didnt have to do that but its kool. Thanks again.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

wow, cool so water lettuce helps with clado?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Orlando said:


> wow, cool so water lettuce helps with clado?


No, but clado is a PITA to get out of the roots of Water Lettuce if it strikes. I had three small plants and clado was all entangled in that. I also had water sprite that was covered with it. 

I just did a 100% wc and cleaned the walls, filter, rocks, gravel, and plants to make sure I wont get any more any time soon. I am left with 2 stems of Parrots feather and a small Banana Plant. Im going to be getting some Bacopa Monnierion the first and I need to post(when I get money) WTB: Water Lettuce and Marselia minuta(I think thats how its spelt).


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Go buy some Excel if you can afford it. Its a great source of carbon, and a great algaecide. Good luck on your recovery. I hope you beat the clado once and for all. Amano's will also keep the smallest strands from becoming big clumps. They won't eat big clumps unless introduced in large numbers.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

sandiegoryu said:


> Go buy some Excel if you can afford it. Its a great source of carbon, and a great algaecide.


I wish I had money. That was the first thing I thought of. But I have only a quarter and that wont get me $***



sandiegoryu said:


> Good luck on your recovery. I hope you beat the clado once and for all.


My first encounter with clado. I heard alot of stories about how bad clado can get. Im lucky I caught it in time.



sandiegoryu said:


> Amano's will also keep the smallest strands from becoming big clumps. They won't eat big clumps unless introduced in large numbers.


I wish I can find Amano's but no luck around here. Not that I think. I hadnt been to any LFS for a while now. The other thing is that they might not fare to well out in the cold. This is a unheated outside 10g aquarium.


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

you sure its clado and not hair algae?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

It was clado  It had the same texture as _*Cladophora* aegagropila_, or Marimo balls. And looked exactly the same, except not in a ball more like a little bush. I even done a search before to see if it was Clado or Hair.

And I had hair Algae on a couple of stones that I forgot to take out and it looked way different. I also had Green Spot Algae on the walls!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Uh, Marimo balls are kinda soft and slimy, not rough, right? Clado hell-algae is tough like a brillo pad.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Uh, Marimo balls are kinda soft and slimy, not rough, right? Clado hell-algae is tough like a brillo pad.


The Marimo Balls I had were the same as the clado in feel. I took it out one day and it was rough. The clado is the smae. And from what I been reading Marimo Balls are just Clado Balls.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

One sure 100% way to know if its not hair algae and if its clado is if its branched or not. Clado is branched and hair algae is not, hence the name.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

sandiegoryu said:


> One sure 100% way to know if its not hair algae and if its clado is if its branched or not. Clado is branched and hair algae is not, hence the name.


Hair algae is more like hair and the clado was more like a Moss or something except not!


----------

